# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  چه فریم ورکی در سال ۲۰۱۴ بیشتر استفاده می شود؟

## danial.saeedi

دوستان من اماری را اماده کردم در سایتم مربوط به فریم ورک 2014.
http://bein.ir/%DA%86%D9%87-%D9%81%D...-%D8%B4%D9%88/
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## MMSHFE

این هم که منبعش همون نظرسنجی توی وبلاگ شخصی توی SitePoint بود و قبلاً توی *این تاپیک* کلی صحبت کردیم که وبلاگها و نظرسنجیها نباید ملاک انتخاب باشن (بخصوص نظرسنجیهایی که تعداد شرکت کنندگان و مدت زمان نظرسنجی کم و کوتاهه یا اصلاً مثل این وبلاگ خاص توی SitePoint مشخص نیست) و باید Benchmarkها رو بعنوان ملاک قرار بدین.

----------


## danial.saeedi

سلام حوصله نداشتم ترجمش کنم.امروز ببینم این کار رو می کنم ممنون از نظرت.

----------


## rezaonline.net

تعداد استفاده از یک فریم ورک دلیل بر قدرتمند بودنش نیست بلکه فقط میتونه بگه این یک فریم ورک محبوب هست همین .
مثلا توی ایران پراید زیاد استفاده میشه و بی ام و کم ، حالا به نظرتون کدومش ماشین مناسبیه؟

----------


## Veteran

پراید 100% بهتره !

----------


## engmmrj

> تعداد استفاده از یک فریم ورک دلیل بر قدرتمند بودنش نیست بلکه فقط میتونه بگه این یک فریم ورک محبوب هست همین .
> مثلا توی ایران پراید زیاد استفاده میشه و بی ام و کم ، حالا به نظرتون کدومش ماشین مناسبیه؟


 خوب شما درباره ماشین صحبت میکنید ، مردم برای خریدن ماشین باید مبلغی پرداخت کنن چون هزینه پراید نسبت به بقیه ماشین ها کمتر است مردم به سمت پراید میرن ولی framework php بصورت رایگان عرضه میشه !

----------


## rezaonline.net

مبلغ یک فاکتور برای خرید ماشین هست ، خب فاکتورهای استفاده از یک فریم ور ک ، ابتدا سادگی و انعطاف پذیر بودن و در نهایت کارآمد بودن برای آن موضوع خاص هست .
همچنین میزان دانش فرد .
به طور مثال کسی با دانش متوسط نمیتونه به سادگی با زند کنار بیاد ولی با CI چرا !
لذا همین باعث میشه استفاده کنندگان از CI هم نسبتا قابل توجه باشن.
در مورد لاراول هم چون تازه وارد هست و داغ ، اینه که تا حدودی هجمه برنامه نویسان رو شاهد خواهیم بود دقیقا عین بقیه فریم ورک ها ، اما تا چند سال آینده مشخص میشه که آیا فریم ورک مناسبی هست و چقدر استقبال میشه ازش .
:)

----------


## MMSHFE

نمیدونم چرا هرچی بیشتر توی Benchmarkها و آمارها و نظرات کاربران در سایتهای مختلف و همچنین جداول مقایسه Featureهای فریمورکهای مختلف (مثل لینک ویکیپدیا) جستجو میکنم، بیشتر به این نتیجه میرسم که آمار این نظرسنجی که تعداد جامعه آماری و دوره زمانی برگزاری و سایر جزئیات اون هم مشخص نشده، نمیتونه خیلی مستند باشه.

----------


## metal gear solid 4

لینک منبع اصلی، خودش ازمنبع معتبر PHPWeekly اطلاعات میگیره و حاصل تراوشات ذهنی یک وبلاگ نویس نیست. لطفاً وقتی لینک میدن محتویاتش رو هم بخونید. فقط به عکس ها نگاه نکنید!!
به جای متقاعد کردن های زورکی! باید حقیقت رو پذیرفت.

----------


## SlowCode

> لینک منبع اصلی، خودش ازمنبع معتبر PHPWeekly اطلاعات میگیره و حاصل تراوشات ذهنی یک وبلاگ نویس نیست. لطفاً وقتی لینک میدن محتویاتش رو هم بخونید. فقط به عکس ها نگاه نکنید!!
> به جای متقاعد کردن های زورکی! باید حقیقت رو پذیرفت.


خودش هم توی محتویاتش نوشته که:



> با سلام!با اتمام سال جدید میلادی یعنی ۲۰۱۳،برترین فریم ورک برای  ۲۰۱۴ مشخص شد.فریم ورک ها بر اساس تعداد استفاده ان را نوشته اند.که من  اینو توی سایت sitepoint پیدا کردم.


این هم متن اصلی sitepoint:



> The prerequisite for participation was merely having experience in more  than one framework, seeing as it's pointless to ask someone what their  favorite bar was if they've only drunk in one place.


و اینا همون چیزی هستن که توی عکس نوشته شدن.

البته توی ترجمه یکم اشتباه کرده، به جای محبوبیت تعداد استفاده رو نوشته که لزوما عین هم نیستن.

----------


## MMSHFE

شما واقعاً مقاله اون وبلاگ رو خوندین؟ نمیدونم چرا اینقدر لجباز هستین و فکر میکنین من قصدم اینه که بگم لاراول خوب نیست! دوست عزیز، من دارم میگم این مقاله مستند نیست. چرا اینقدر از اسامی بزرگ میترسین؟ مگه PHP Weekly چیه؟ یک خبرنامه که بیشتر نیست! اما برای اینکه هرگونه ابهامی از بین بره، ترجمه متن وبلاگ رو میگذارم:



> The end of the year is upon us. Lots has changed in the PHP world in the  past 365 days, and the PHP framework scene is more densely populated  than ever. Everyone and their dog seems to have an idea of what a good  framework should look like, but in the end, do we even know which  frameworks actually end up being used in production projects? How many  go beyond the stage of thousands of people just doing a demo app in  them?


پایان سال پیش روی ماست. تغییرات زیادی در دنیای PHP در 365 روز گذشته رخ داده است و صحنه فریمورکهای PHP با عمق بیشتری از هر زمان دیگر انباشته شده است (کاربران بیشتری وارد این بخش شده اند - مترجم). بنظر میرسد هر کسی ایده ای درباره آنچه که یک فریمورک خوب باید بنظر برسد دارد، اما در نهایت، آیا ما حتی میدانیم کدام فریمورکها در پروژه های منتهی به محصول مورد استفاده قرار گرفته اند؟ چند نفر از هزاران نفر (کاربر - مترجم) از ایجاد یک پروژه آزمایشی در آنها (فریمورکها) فراتر رفته اند؟



> In a small survey we've held open for the past week or so (which has also been mentioned in PHP Weekly),  we asked these questions to decide which frameworks deserve our  attention in 2014 the most. The prerequisite for participation was  merely having experience in more than one framework, seeing as it's  pointless to ask someone what their favorite bar was if they've only  drunk in one place.


در یک نظرسنجی کوچک که آنرا برای هفته قبل باز گذاشتیم و در PHP Weekly نیز به آن اشاره شده است (دقت کنید که نگفته PHP Weekly اطلاعات رو در اختیارش گذاشته. درست مثل اینکه من یک مسابقه پیامکی راه اندازی کنم و توی یک روزنامه معروف آگهی بدم و بعداً بخوام به این استناد کنم که مسابقه من معتبره چون توی فلان روزنامه تبلیغش هست - مترجم)، ما این سؤالات را برای تصمیم درباره اینکه کدام فریمورکها بیشترین استحقاق توجه ما را در 2014 دارند، مطرح کردیم. پیشنیاز مشارکت، تنها تجربه کار در بیش از یک فریمورک بود، زیرا دیدیم که بی فایده است که از افراد، بار (کافه) موردعلاقه آنها را بپرسیم، درصورتی که فقط در یک مکان نوشیده باشند (ضرب المثل - مترجم).



> Unfortunately, a big percentage of the answers had to be discarded due  to people either refusing the notion that WordPress and similar suites  aren't frameworks, or simply due to a blatant disregard of instructions –  many responses were written by people who only ever worked in one  framework. While their enthusiasm for this framework of choice is  noteworthy and admirable, the final result which may end up being skewed  by such approaches could hardly be called objective.


متأسفانه درصد زیادی از پاسخها باید حذف میشد زیرا افراد به این نکته که وردپرس و امثال آن فریمورک نیستند توجه نکرده بودند، یا به سادگی به دلیل عدم توجه به دستورالعملها - پاسخهای زیادی توسط افرادی نوشته شده بود که فقط با یک فریمورک کار کرده بودند. با وجود آنکه اشتیاق آنها با این فریمورک (مورد علاقه شان - مترجم) قابل توجه و محترم است، نتیجه نهایی که ممکن بود با چنین تمایلاتی منحرف شود، به سختی هدفمند (علمی و بدون نظر شخصی - مترجم) بود.



> Result Summary
> After discarding the invalid responses, and manually verifying every participant, we were left with the following data:


خلاصه نتایج
بعد از حذف پاسخهای غیر مجاز، و ارزیابی شخصی ( ! - مترجم) هر شرکت کننده، به نتایج زیر رسیدیم.
*
*


> According to the results, the most promising frameworks for 2014 seem to be:
> 
>     Laravel
>     Phalcon
>     Symfony2
> 
> Yii and CodeIgniter seem to be sharing 4th place.


برطبق نتایج، امیدوارکننده ترین فریمورکهای 2014 اینگونه بنظر میرسند:
    Laravel
    Phalcon
    Symfony2
بنظر میرسد Yii و CodeIgniter در مقام چهارم مشترک هستند.
...
-----
اگه بنظرتون لازمه، بقیه مقاله رو هم ترجمه میکنم ولی چیز خاص دیگری نگفته بجز اینکه خیلی از نتایج علاقمندان Laravel هم حذف شده (چون فقط با این فریمورک کار کرده بودن و...) و اینکه اکثراً مزیت اصلی لاراول رو Composer معرفی کردن یا اینکه امتیاز اصلی Phalcon کارآیی بالا و سرعت فوق العاده اون و All-in-one بودن و عدم نیاز به افزونه های 3rd-Party و اینکه همه چیز توی RAM قرار میگیره و همچنین مزیت اصلی Symfony2 هم ماژولار بودن و قابلیت توسعه بیشتر از بقیه فریمورکها عنوان شده. البته تمام این نظرات هم توسط کاربران گزارش شده و برای مثال، نمیدونم چه امتیازی توی کامپوزر لاراول هست که توی کنسول Yii نیست یا اینکه آیا واقعاً Yii به اندازه Symfony2 ماژولار و قابل توسعه نیست؟ اگه نیست پس حدود 1400 افزونه که براش نوشته شده، نشان از چیه؟
-----
بهرحال اگه به دقت به ترجمه مقاله نگاه کنید، غیر مستند و غیر علمی بودنش واضحه. برای مثال، همینکه Micro Frameworkها رو کنار Frameworkها مورد سنجش قرار داده یعنی علمی نیست. برای مثال ممکنه یکنفر بیاد Performance فریمورکی مثل Slim رو با Zend2 مقایسه کنه درحالی که امکاناتشون اصلاً قابل قیاس نیست. یا برای مثال، 3.01 درصد گفتن none ! یعنی هیچ فریمورکی رو انتخاب نمیکنن. خوب این نظر جایی توی نظرسنجی اینکه کدوم فریمورک بهتره داره؟ قراره بهترین فریمورک انتخاب بشه نه اینکه اصلاً از فریمورک استفاده کنیم یا نه. چرا اینگونه نظرات حذف نشدن؟ هیچ جا هم نگفته PHP Weekly منبع اطلاعاتشه که اگه باشه هم فرقی نمیکنه چون PHP Weekly هم یک خبرنامه اینترنتیه و فرقی در اصل قضیه که Poll و Survey به اندازه Benchmark قابل استناد نیست، ایجاد نمیکنه. بقول آقا رضا، صرفاً نشون میده افراد بیشتری باهاش کار کردن و همین مسئله هم موقعی معنادار میشه که جامعه شرکت کننده، غربال نشده باشه (اونهم شخصی) و ازطرفی تعدادشون هم زیاد باشه. اینجا اصلاً حرفی از تعداد شرکت کنندگان و نظراتشون نیست. از کجا باید بدونیم که واقعاً نظرسنجی برگزار شده و واقعاً نتایج دستکاری نشده؟ اصلاً بخاطر همین مسائله که نظرسنجیها نباید ملاک قرار بگیرن. از بین میلیونها استفاده کننده از فریمورکهای مختلف در سرتاسر دنیا، چند نفر توی این نظرسنجی یک هفته ای شرکت کردن؟ نمیدونم دیگه چطور باید منظورم رو برسونم که دوست عزیز، Laravel خوب، عالی، تک، اصلاً هرچی بگیم کم گفتیم! من میگم نظرسنجی ملاک نیست. اگه توی Performance و سرعت یادگیری و منطق کاری اونهم با مستندات علمی مثل Benchmark و موارد ثابت شده (مثلاً بگین فلان کار رو توی لاراول میشه به راحتی انجام داد و توی Yii یا هر فریمورک دیگه خیلی سخته یا اصلاً نمیشه)، من خودم شخصاً Yii رو رها میکنم میام سمت Laravel ! امیدوارم خدای نکرده فکر هم نکنید بخاطر اینکه پکیج آموزشی Yii رو تولید کردم، دارم ازش دفاع میکنم چون برای من فرقی نمیکنه کدوم فریمورک باشه. کارم تولید پکیج آموزشیه و اگه بدونم Laravel هم توی ایران طرفدار زیاد داره، برای اونهم پکیج میسازم. همونطور که الآن دارم برای CI تولید میکنم. حالا باز بیاین بگین من میخوام زورکی! کسی رو متقاعد کنم. اصلاً به من چه ربطی داره؟ بفرمایید با Kohana کار کنید. مگه سهام شرکت من داره بالا و پایین میشه که نگران باشم؟!

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> در مورد لاراول هم چون تازه وارد هست و  داغ ، اینه که تا حدودی هجمه برنامه نویسان رو شاهد خواهیم بود دقیقا عین  بقیه فریم ورک ها ، اما تا چند سال آینده مشخص میشه که آیا فریم ورک مناسبی  هست و چقدر استقبال میشه ازش .
> :)


شما تازه اسم این فریمورک به گوشتون خورده. تازه وارد نیست!

------

من خودم به خوبی مقاله رو خوندم و *با این اصل که چرا باید نظرسنجی ها رو نادیده گرفت* مشکل دارم.
ریاست جمهوری کشورها رو با استفاده از نظرسنجی و رای انتخاب میکنند همین کافیه تا بدونیم که نظرسنجی چقدر میتونه مفید و مهم باشه.
ضمن اینکه برای مسائل این چنینی نیازی نیست صدها هزار نفر شرکت کنند و نظراتشون رو ثبت کنند. هزار نفر و کمتر هم کفایت میکنه. چرا؟ چون اینها برنامه نویس هستند. خصومتی هم با کسی ندارند که چرندیات بنویسند یا رای خلاف واقع بدند. هرکسی با توجه به تجربه ی خودش که مطمئناً بینشون خیلی ها هستند که تجربشون از من و شما بیشتره رای دادند.

میگید گفته شده رای ها بر اساس علاقه بوده. خب چه چیزی باعث علاقه میشه؟ جز اینکه دست برنامه نویس رو در تمامی موارد باز میگذاره. امکانات مفیدی در اختیارش قرار میده. کار رو براش سهل و آسان میکنه. تا دلتون بخواد پکیج براش هست.
اصن صحبت از Performance نکنید که Performance های همشون در یک حد و حدوده. اصن در حدی نیست که بخوایم سرش بحث کنیم.

و البته خوشحال میشم بدونم منطق این صحبت "*تعداد استفاده از یک فریم ورک دلیل بر قدرتمند بودنش نیست*" چیه.

----------


## MRmoon

از نظر من منطقش اینه که از CI زیاد استفاده میشه اما به قدرت ZEND میرسه؟

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> از نظر من منطقش اینه که از CI زیاد استفاده میشه اما به قدرت ZEND میرسه؟


نه درست متوجه نشدید. منطق اون صحبت در انتخاب فریمورک. آقای x میاد میگه من میخوام یک فریمورک انتخاب کنم. و طبق این نظرسنجی و کاربرانی که استفاده کردن فریمورک Y بیشترین استفاده رو داره.
منطق جمله ی "*تعداد استفاده از یک فریم ورک دلیل بر قدرتمند بودنش نیست"* اینجا چیه؟ اصلاً ارتباطش چیه.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست عزیز، با شما بحث کردن فایده نداره. هر کسی که کمی منطق داشته باشه، متوجه میشه که شما دارین متعصبانه از Laravel که چه عرض کنم، از این نظرسنجی دفاع میکنید یا بقیه دارن با تعصب حرف میزنن!

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> دوست عزیز، با شما بحث کردن فایده نداره. هر کسی که کمی منطق داشته باشه، متوجه میشه که شما دارین متعصبانه از Laravel که چه عرض کنم، از این نظرسنجی دفاع میکنید یا بقیه دارن با تعصب حرف میزنن!


 اجباری نکردم با من بحث کنید :)

----------


## SlowCode

دوست عزیز به نظر منم اصول بحث رو رعایت نمیکنی، در جواب این جمله:



> منطق جمله ی "*تعداد استفاده از یک فریم ورک دلیل بر قدرتمند بودنش نیست"* اینجا چیه؟ اصلاً ارتباطش چیه.


شما الان این لینک رو نگاه کن:
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...pci/index.html
vb تو رده 7 و vb.net تو رده 11 هست! و از پایتون و روبی و پرل هم رتبه بهتری داره.
ولی آیا قدرت vb از اونا بیشتره؟ به هیچ وجه! من خودم 5 سال vb کار کردم که اینو میگم(مهم ترین دلیل محبوب بودنش سادگی بیش از حد+سبک بودن هست)
یا مثلا تو این لینک:
http://langpop.com/
قدرت اسمبلی بیشتره یا مثلا Ruby؟
پس چرا روبی رتبه بهتری داره؟ چرا طرفداران بیشتری داره؟
جالبه تو این لینک vb از delphi بالاتره!

زیاد بودن طرفدار یه زبان دلایل زیادی داره! یکیش راحت بودنشه. یکیش اسپانسر خوب و ...
قدرت زبان هم ملاکه ولی همه که نمیتونن قدرت یه زبان رو تشخیص بدن! الان مثلا کسی که از اول عمرش با vb کار کرده و البته سواد زیادی نداره نمیدونه که کیوت چه قابلیت هایی داره!
پس قطعا حرفی هم که میگه حرف ناشیانه و غیرقابل مستند هست و فقط به درد خودش میخوره.

----------


## MMSHFE

> شما تازه اسم این فریمورک به گوشتون خورده. تازه وارد نیست!


منظور ایشون اینه که نسبت به بقیه فریمورکها عمر کمتری داره و کم سن و سالتر از بقیه است.



> ریاست جمهوری کشورها رو با استفاده از نظرسنجی و رای انتخاب میکنند همین کافیه تا بدونیم که نظرسنجی چقدر میتونه مفید و مهم باشه.


اونجا فرق میکنه. یعنی واقعاً فرق این دو رو متوجه نمیشین؟ اونجا قراره مردم انتخاب کنن کی بیاد روی کار ولی اینجا کسانی که قبلاً با یک فریمورک کار کردن، دارن نظر شخصی خودشون رو میدن. توی رأی گیری مردمی مثل انتخابات، حداقل 30٪ کل جامعه شرکت میکنن نه 0.0001 درصد (نسبت 1000 نفر نظرات شرکت داده شده در نظرسنجی به 10 میلیون نفر کاربران فریمورکهای PHP در کل دنیا)



> ضمن اینکه برای مسائل این چنینی نیازی نیست صدها هزار نفر شرکت کنند و نظراتشون رو ثبت کنند. هزار نفر و کمتر هم کفایت میکنه. چرا؟ چون اینها برنامه نویس هستند. خصومتی هم با کسی ندارند که چرندیات بنویسند یا رای خلاف واقع بدند. هرکسی با توجه به تجربه ی خودش که مطمئناً بینشون خیلی ها هستند که تجربشون از من و شما بیشتره رای دادند.


اتفاقاً بین افراد متخصص، تعصب درباره تخصصشون بیشتر دیده میشه و کسانی که تخصصی ندارن، بی طرف مقایسه میکنن چون تازه میخوان انتخاب کنن.



> میگید گفته شده رای ها بر اساس علاقه بوده. خب چه چیزی باعث علاقه میشه؟ جز اینکه دست برنامه نویس رو در تمامی موارد باز میگذاره. امکانات مفیدی در اختیارش قرار میده. کار رو براش سهل و آسان میکنه. تا دلتون بخواد پکیج براش هست.


من شخصاً از 206 خوشم میاد و شاید توی ایران 50٪ افرادی که توی یک نظرسنجی شرکت میکنن، بنظرشون این ماشین، خیلی خوب باشه و دوستش داشته باشن و بین دو سه تا ماشینی که ازش استفاده کردن، بهتر باشه ولی توی نظرسنجی، بوگاتی ویرون و لامبورگینی و حتی پژو 407 هم هست ولی فقط تعداد کمی ازشون استفاده کردن و نظرشون درموردش خوب بوده. حالا باید بگیم 206 از لامبورگینی بهتره؟!



> اصن صحبت از Performance نکنید که Performance های همشون در یک حد و حدوده. اصن در حدی نیست که بخوایم سرش بحث کنیم.


خیلی صحبتتون خنده داره. یه نگاه به *این لینک* بندازین که اتفاقاً مربوط به سایت Phalcon هست و ببینید واقعاً اختلاف Performanceها کمه و همه در یک حد و حدود هستن؟! لاراول تقریباً همه جا ازنظر Performance چسبیده به Zend Framework اونوقت ازنظر Performance با Yii و Phalcon قابل مقایسه است که شما ادعا میکنید در یک حد و حدود هستن؟!!



> و البته خوشحال میشم بدونم منطق این صحبت "*تعداد استفاده از یک فریم ورک دلیل بر قدرتمند بودنش نیست*" چیه.


 اگه جامعه آماری بدون دستکاری و غربال انتخاب شده باشه، تعداد کاربران ملاک بدی نیست ولی نه وقتی که با این درصد کم و بدون اعلام و انتشار آمار و صرفاً با ارائه نتایج، بخواد تصمیم گیری بشه.

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> منظور ایشون اینه که نسبت به بقیه فریمورکها عمر کمتری داره و کم سن و سالتر از بقیه است.
> 
> اونجا فرق میکنه. یعنی واقعاً فرق این دو رو متوجه نمیشین؟ اونجا قراره مردم انتخاب کنن کی بیاد روی کار ولی اینجا کسانی که قبلاً با یک فریمورک کار کردن، دارن نظر شخصی خودشون رو میدن. توی رأی گیری مردمی مثل انتخابات، حداقل 30٪ کل جامعه شرکت میکنن نه 0.0001 درصد (نسبت 1000 نفر نظرات شرکت داده شده در نظرسنجی به 10 میلیون نفر کاربران فریمورکهای PHP در کل دنیا)
> 
> اتفاقاً بین افراد متخصص، تعصب درباره تخصصشون بیشتر دیده میشه و کسانی که تخصصی ندارن، بی طرف مقایسه میکنن چون تازه میخوان انتخاب کنن.
> 
> من شخصاً از 206 خوشم میاد و شاید توی ایران 50٪ افرادی که توی یک نظرسنجی شرکت میکنن، بنظرشون این ماشین، خیلی خوب باشه و دوستش داشته باشن و بین دو سه تا ماشینی که ازش استفاده کردن، بهتر باشه ولی توی نظرسنجی، بوگاتی ویرون و لامبورگینی و حتی پژو 407 هم هست ولی فقط تعداد کمی ازشون استفاده کردن و نظرشون درموردش خوب بوده. حالا باید بگیم 206 از لامبورگینی بهتره؟!
> 
> خیلی صحبتتون خنده داره. یه نگاه به *این لینک* بندازین که اتفاقاً مربوط به سایت Phalcon هست و ببینید واقعاً اختلاف Performanceها کمه و همه در یک حد و حدود هستن؟! لاراول تقریباً همه جا ازنظر Performance چسبیده به Zend Framework اونوقت ازنظر Performance با Yii و Phalcon قابل مقایسه است که شما ادعا میکنید در یک حد و حدود هستن؟!!
> ...


++ در رابطه با انتخابات. من هم گفتم فرق دارند. چرا درست نمیخونید. اما صحبت سر کلیت نظرسنجیه که شما از اعتبار ساقطش کردید! و گفتم که وقتی 1000 نفر برای یک نظرسنجی مثل این رای میدند کافیه. نیاز نیست اعداد و ارقام شرکت کنندگان بالا باشه. فرض بگیریم صحبت شما درست باشه و استفاده کنندگان از فریمورک ها نظر شخصی میدن. چطورممکنه استفاده کنندگان از لاراول بیشتر از زند باشه؟ مگه زند قدیمی تر نیست؟ مگه Yii قدیمی تر نیست؟ طبیعتاً نباید تعداد استفاده کنندگان اینها بیشتر باشن؟ مگه نباید تعصبانه رفتار کنن و رای های این فریمورک ها بالاتر باشه؟ پس چرا غیر از اینه؟ یکطرفه صحبت کردن خوب نیست.

++ بحث مقایسه نظرسنجی انتخابات و نظرسنجی این چنینی میشه میگید فرق داره بعد فریمورک ها رو با 206 و لامبورگینی مقایسه میکنید؟ شما محدودیتی در استفاده از فریمورک دارید؟ شما پولشو ندارید؟ علمشو ندارید؟ اصلاً محدودیتی ندارید و میتونید استفاده کنید همونطور که خیلی ها استفاده میکنن. ولی وقتی لامبورگینی استفاده نمیکنید به خاطره اینه که به 206 خیلی علاقه دارید؟!!!! به خاطر اینه که محدودیت دارید. پول کافی برای خریدش ندارید. این مقایسه واقعاً خنده دار بود.!!

++ باز هم میگم. بحث سر Performance مهم نیست. شما تا زمانی که یک وبسایت کوچیک و متوسط دارید اصلاً Performance مهم نیست. وقتی هم وبسایت بزرگ شد دیگه از حوزه ی توانایی های یک فریمورک خارج میشه.
باز هم میگم شما هرگزنمیتونید یک وبسایت بزرگ با مخاطبان بالا رو با Yii رو روی یک سروری اجرا کنید که با Laravel نتونید اجراش کنید. در این موارد بحث Performance فریمورک نمیتونه کمکی بهتون بکنه. باید منابع و سرورهای خودتونو قویتر کنید. ;)

----------


## MMSHFE

1- شاید نتایج این نظرسنجی مغرضانه باشه. شاید اکثر کسانی که با Zend یا Yii یا CI کار میکنن از فریمورک دیگری استفاده نکرده باشن. اگه ملاک این نظرسنجی، تعداد کاربرانی هست که ازشون استفاده میکردن، نباید کاربران تک فریمورک رو حذف کنه. اگه ملاکش مقایسه کردنه، یا باید خودش مقایسه کنه که در این صورت نباید نظرات حذف بشن، یا باید کاربران مقایسه کنن (که طبق گفته وبلاگ، باید با حداقل دو فریمورک کار کرده باشن) و دراینصورت کاربران تک فریمورک نمیتونن توی نظرسنجی شرکت کنن درحالی که تعداد این افراد خیلی بیشتر از کسانی هست که همزمان با چند فریمورک کار میکنن. چرا معتقدم آراء کمتری از Laravel حذف شده نسبت به بقیه فریمورکها؟ چون همونطور که آقا رضا گفتن، کم سن و سالتره و کسانی که سراغش اومدن، اکثراً قبلاً با یک فریمورک دیگه هم کار کردن (پس از نظرسنجی حذف نمیشن) ولی کسانی که سراغ Zend و Yii و... رفتن و موندگار شدن، اکثراً اولین و آخرین تجربه کاریشون بوده چون نیازشون برآورده میشده ولی از نظرسنجی حذف شدن چون تک فریمورک بودن.
2- بحث خود من شخصاً نیست. بله خیلیها ازنظر علمی نمیتونن با فریمورکی مثل Zend Studio کار کنن. خیلیها قدرت تحلیل سیستم پیچیده ارتباطات این فریمورک غول به معنای واقعی رو ندارن. خیلیها سرور اختصاصی ندارن و درنتیجه نمیتونن به راحتی با Phalcon کار کنن. خیلیها تا حالا وقت نکردن یا تعصب یا بی حوصلگی و تنبلی و... بهشون اجازه نداده فریمورک دیگری رو امتحان کنن.
3- اتفاقاً بحث Performance خیلی مهمه. اتفاقاً توی سایتی با درخواستهای زیاد روی یک سرور معمولی، خیلی محتمل بنظر میرسه که سایتی با Yii بدون مشکل بالا بیاد ولی Laravel حافظه RAM و CPU رو بقدری درگیر کنه که سرور عملاً Down بشه. نمیگم اینجور وقتها نباید سرور رو ارتقاء داد ولی اگه فریمورکی بتونه روی همون سرور قبلی کار بیشتری انجام بده، این قابلیت، مسئله کوچکی نیست. وقتی میتونیم با استفاده از یک نرم افزار دیگه که اونهم رایگانه، روی همون سخت افزار قبلی کارهای بیشتری انجام بدیم، مگه مریضیم پول بدیم سخت افزار قویتر بخریم؟!
-----
تا وقتی ابزارهای علمی هست، ارزش نظرسنجی هیچه! باز هم تأکید میکنم بطور خاص منظورم اینجور نظرسنجیهاست که فقط نتایج اعلام میشه. خوبه من هم فردا برم توی SitePoint یا هر جای اسماً بزرگ دیگه اشتراک بسازم و بگم نظرسنجی برگزار کردم و توی فلان سایت بزرگ هم آگهی نظرسنجیمو گذاشتم و طبق این نظرسنجی، 60٪ کاربران به Yii علاقه داشتن؟ چرا منظورمو نمیتونید درک کنید؟! چرا این بنده خدا نیومده مثل آدمیزاد لینک نظرات رو بگذاره و کنار هر نظر ثبت شده، ایمیل فرد نظردهنده رو بگذاره تا بتونیم صحت نظرات رو چک کنیم یا حداقل بدونیم چند نفر شرکت کردن؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

> شما تازه اسم این فریمورک به گوشتون خورده. تازه وارد نیست!
> 
> ------
> 
> من خودم به خوبی مقاله رو خوندم و *با این اصل که چرا باید نظرسنجی ها رو نادیده گرفت* مشکل دارم.
> ریاست جمهوری کشورها رو با استفاده از نظرسنجی و رای انتخاب میکنند همین کافیه تا بدونیم که نظرسنجی چقدر میتونه مفید و مهم باشه.
> ضمن اینکه برای مسائل این چنینی نیازی نیست صدها هزار نفر شرکت کنند و نظراتشون رو ثبت کنند. هزار نفر و کمتر هم کفایت میکنه. چرا؟ چون اینها برنامه نویس هستند. خصومتی هم با کسی ندارند که چرندیات بنویسند یا رای خلاف واقع بدند. هرکسی با توجه به تجربه ی خودش که مطمئناً بینشون خیلی ها هستند که تجربشون از من و شما بیشتره رای دادند.
> 
> میگید گفته شده رای ها بر اساس علاقه بوده. خب چه چیزی باعث علاقه میشه؟ جز اینکه دست برنامه نویس رو در تمامی موارد باز میگذاره. امکانات مفیدی در اختیارش قرار میده. کار رو براش سهل و آسان میکنه. تا دلتون بخواد پکیج براش هست.
> ...


لحنتون اصلا مناسب نیست .
فکر کنم بنده قبل از شما این فریم ورک رو تست کرده باشم . :)
ملاک استفاده از فریم ورک زیاده ، یکیش پرفورمنس ، یکیش سادگی ، یکیش مستندات لازم و خیلی چیزهای دیگه که هر کسی میتونه به لیست ملاکها اضافه کنه.
شما نمیتونید از بین این فریم ورک ها بهترین فریم ورک رو انتخاب کنید چون تعداد استفاده کننده زیادی داره ، بلکه فقط میتونید محبوبترین فریم ورک رو انتخاب کنید همین :)
بحث در مورد قدرتمند بودن یک فریم ورک حقیقتا توسط یوزرهای نهایی نمیتونه تعیین بشه .
بار دیگر عرض کنم این نظر سنجی ، محبوبترین فریم ورک رو میتونه مشخص کنه نه بهترین فریم ورک رو .

----------


## mahmod2000

انتخاب فرم وورک به نظرم یه چیز شخصیه
نمیشه تحمیل کنیم افکار خودمونو که بگیم حتما از این فرم وورک استفاده کنیم
منظور آقای شهرکی هم اینه که بهتره با دید بازتر انتخاب کنیم.. فرم وورکی که با مستنداتش بهتر کنار بیایم و جوابگو کارهامون تو کمترین زمان باشه، برای کسایی که زمان واسشون مهمه و زود میخوان پروژه با کیفیت به مشتری تحویل بدن.. 
حالا یکی با Yii میتونه یکی با Zend و ...
من هم با CI کار کردم هم Yii .. اما خودم با کدنویسی با Yii بیشتر لذت میبرم تا CI
و اینکه هرکدوم مزیت خودشو داره
به نظرم این بحث ها آخرش به هیچ جا ختم نمیشه جز اعصاب خردی خودمون که ارزشش رو نداره

موفق باشید

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> لحنتون اصلا مناسب نیست .
> فکر کنم بنده قبل از شما این فریم ورک رو تست کرده باشم . :)
> ملاک استفاده از فریم ورک زیاده ، یکیش پرفورمنس ، یکیش سادگی ، یکیش مستندات لازم و خیلی چیزهای دیگه که هر کسی میتونه به لیست ملاکها اضافه کنه.
> شما نمیتونید از بین این فریم ورک ها بهترین فریم ورک رو انتخاب کنید چون تعداد استفاده کننده زیادی داره ، بلکه فقط میتونید محبوبترین فریم ورک رو انتخاب کنید همین :)
> بحث در مورد قدرتمند بودن یک فریم ورک حقیقتا توسط یوزرهای نهایی نمیتونه تعیین بشه .
> بار دیگر عرض کنم این نظر سنجی ، محبوبترین فریم ورک رو میتونه مشخص کنه نه بهترین فریم ورک رو .


 مطمئناً اگر قبل از من تست کرده بودید انقدر دم از CI نمیزدید. عاشق این فریمورک میشدید. و صد البته نمیگفتید یک فریمورک جدید!!!
باقی صحبت ها هم تکرار مکرراته. یا حق.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> مطمئناً اگر قبل از من تست کرده بودید انقدر دم از CI نمیزدید. عاشق این فریمورک میشدید. و صد البته نمیگفتید یک فریمورک جدید!!!
> باقی صحبت ها هم تکرار مکرراته. یا حق.


تموم تاپیک بنده رو بخونید ، جایی دم از فریم ورک خاصی نزدم .
اما صرفا جهت اطلاع بنده از Yii استفاده میکنم . :)

----------


## MMSHFE

> مطمئناً اگر قبل از من تست کرده بودید انقدر دم از CI نمیزدید. عاشق این فریمورک میشدید. و صد البته نمیگفتید یک فریمورک جدید!!!
> باقی صحبت ها هم تکرار مکرراته. یا حق.


 انصافاً پدیده جالبی هستین! بیشتر از همه خودتون با تعصب و بدون منطق دارین از یک فریمورک خاص (لاراول) دفاع میکنید که انصافاً چیز خاصی توش ندیدم که توی فریمورکهای دیگه مشابهش یا حتی بهترش نباشه و اونوقت بقیه رو به دفاع متعصبانه متهم میکنید. خود شما با چه فریمورکهایی کار کردین؟ پیشنهاد میکنم یکبار بدون تعصب و با قصد آشنایی، فریمورکهای دیگه مثل Yii رو هم تجربه کنید. مطمئنم به این باور میرسین که یک سر و گردن از لاراول بالاتر هستن. اینقدر هم درگیر کلمات نباشین. منظور آقا رضا از جدید که اینقدر شما رو به تعجب واداشته، صرفاً عمر کمترش نسبت به بقیه فریمورکهاست و صد البته این موضوع برای لاراول، یک عیب محسوب نمیشه؛ کما اینکه توی همین مدت کم حضورش، تونسته خیلی خوب عمل کنه.

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> انصافاً پدیده جالبی هستین! بیشتر از همه خودتون با تعصب و بدون منطق دارین از یک فریمورک خاص (لاراول) دفاع میکنید که انصافاً چیز خاصی توش ندیدم که توی فریمورکهای دیگه مشابهش یا حتی بهترش نباشه و اونوقت بقیه رو به دفاع متعصبانه متهم میکنید. خود شما با چه فریمورکهایی کار کردین؟ پیشنهاد میکنم یکبار بدون تعصب و با قصد آشنایی، فریمورکهای دیگه مثل Yii رو هم تجربه کنید. مطمئنم به این باور میرسین که یک سر و گردن از لاراول بالاتر هستن. اینقدر هم درگیر کلمات نباشین. منظور آقا رضا از جدید که اینقدر شما رو به تعجب واداشته، صرفاً عمر کمترش نسبت به بقیه فریمورکهاست و صد البته این موضوع برای لاراول، یک عیب محسوب نمیشه؛ کما اینکه توی همین مدت کم حضورش، تونسته خیلی خوب عمل کنه.


 :) مطمئناً این آقا رضا خودشون میتونن بگن منظورشون چی بوده. ممنون از شما.
بنده هیچ تعصبی ندارم. با CI و Cake هم کار کردم. با Yii هم مقداری :) و نگفتم که Laravel از بقیه چیز بهتری داره. ( مورد بیارید  اگر هست ) این تصور شما از صحبت های منه. گفتم فریمورک خوبیه و قوی ظاهر شده.
البته جایی هم نگفتم که سایرین متعصبانه از فریمورک های دیگه حمایت میکنند ( باز هم مورد بیارید اگه هست ) این تصور شماست. :)

----------


## MMSHFE

تقدیم به شما  :لبخند:

----------


## rezaonline.net

> :) مطمئناً این آقا رضا خودشون میتونن بگن منظورشون چی بوده. ممنون از شما.


دقیقا منظور بنده همونی بود که آقای شهرکی اعلام کردن خدمتتون.

مورد بعدی اینکه



> البته جایی هم نگفتم که سایرین متعصبانه از فریمورک های دیگه حمایت میکنند ( باز هم مورد بیارید اگه هست ) این تصور شماست. :)





> مطمئناً اگر قبل از من تست کرده بودید انقدر دم از CI نمیزدید. عاشق این فریمورک میشدید

----------


## engmmrj

تقدیم به شما  :لبخند:

----------


## metal gear solid 4

> دقیقا منظور بنده همونی بود که آقای شهرکی اعلام کردن خدمتتون.
> 
> مورد بعدی اینکه


اونوقت شما به این جملات میگید تعصب راجع به یک فریمورک؟  :قهقهه:  بس کن توروخدا.  :گیج: 


جناب مدیر: 
آفرین. خونسردی خودتون رو حفظ کنید وقتی ارسالی میفرستید. با اینکار انگ تعصب و موارد این چنینی رو نمیچسبونید به بقیه. این داستان تقدیم به شما رو نفهمیدم!! چون چیزی تقدیم نکردید! !!! یا شاید هم عکسی بوده و الان دیگه نیست. آقای مدیر  :چشمک:

----------


## engmmrj

> جناب مدیر: 
> آفرین. خونسردی خودتون رو حفظ کنید وقتی ارسالی میفرستید. با اینکار انگ  تعصب و موارد این چنینی رو نمیچسبونید به بقیه. این داستان تقدیم به شما رو  نفهمیدم!! چون چیزی تقدیم نکردید! !!! یا شاید هم عکسی بوده و الان دیگه  نیست. آقای مدیر


احتمالا !!

----------


## MMSHFE

نه منظورم همون لبخند بود. بجای جواب دادن به برخی صحبتهای برخی دوستان، خیلی ساده میشه با لبخند از موضوع گذشت.

----------


## mahdirabbani

من این جور بحث ها رو بر سر انتخاب مرورگر ، زبان ، فریم ورک ، سیستم مدیریت محتوا و ... زیاد دیده ام ولی متاسفانه از هیچ کدوم نتونستم نتیجه بگیرم.
ولی یه چیز رو می خوام بگم که بنده اصلا نظرسنجی رو به این شکل قبول ندارم. حتی برای ریاست جمهوری و ... . چون بیشتر وقت ها اون کسی که انتخاب می شه بهترین نیست.
اما در یک صورت می شه به نظرسنجی اعتماد کرد و اون وقتی هست که از هر کسی دلیل را بپرسیم و ببینیم کدوم دلیل همون گزینه ی مورد نیاز ماست. یا اینکه نظرسنجی بخش های مختلفی داشته باشه. برای نمونه بپرسیم که کدوم فریم ورک از نظر کارایی بهتره و کدوم از نظر فلان. و البته فقط اونایی رو در نظر سنجی شرکت بدیم که با اون فریم ورک هایی که روش نظر می دن کار کرده باشن. که البته باز هم تعصب وجود داره ولی ما بهتر می تونیم نتیجه بگیریم.

----------


## rezaonline.net

:قلب:  :بوس:

----------


## MaSoUti

سلام. من یک مبتدی هستم توی پی اچ پی اما با ASP.NET کد نویسی کردم و سایت  هم ساختم. اما حالا میخوام با PHP یک سایت بزرگ بنویسم. یعنی سایتی که  گسترش بدم برای سالهای متوالی چون علاقه دارم به اینکار.
به همین منظور  الان دنبال یک Framework میگردم که پشتبانیش خوب باشه نه فقط تا 1 سال دیگه  خوب باشه بعد شرکتش کلا از بین بره... و Benchmark بالایی داشته باشه و  البته اساتیدی که تجربه خوبی دارن تایید کنن.
فکر می کنم بعد از ساخت یک  سایت با یک Framework، مهاجرت کردن به یک Framework دیگه کار سختی باشه و  شاید اصلا نشه. برای همین سعی کنید با در نظر گرفتن همه جوانب جواب بدین.
و  میخواستم بدونم IDE خوب چی پیشنهاد می کنید. طبق جستجو هایی که داشتم از  نظر سبکی و کارایی PhpStorm و Aptana رو معرفی کردن که فکر کنم PhpStorm  مناسب باشه. منتظر جوابتون هستم. ممنون دوستان

----------


## Mohammadsgh

1-اگه میخوای فریم ورک کار کنی باید شی گرایی mvc خوبی داشته باشی
2-هیچ کسی نتونسته ثابت کنه بهترین فریم ورک چیه؟
32-من با بیشتر IDE کار کردم.از دید من بهترینش netbeans هست

----------


## hamedarian2009

> و  میخواستم بدونم IDE خوب چی پیشنهاد می کنید. طبق جستجو هایی که داشتم از  نظر سبکی و کارایی PhpStorm و Aptana رو معرفی کردن که فکر کنم PhpStorm  مناسب باشه. منتظر جوابتون هستم.


انتخاب یک ادیتور یا IDE کاملا سلیقه ای هست و باید چنتاشونو نصب کنی و استفاده کنی هرکدوم بیشتر خوشت اومد استفاده کنی لینک زیر هم نتایج یک نظر سنجی در مورد ادیتورها است که میتونه کمکتون کنه
http://www.sitepoint.com/best-php-id...urvey-results/

----------

